
Ask HN: You have Validation, where do you find a Tech lead/Cofounder? - chrisherd
Ask HN: You have validation, where do you find a developer&#x2F;tech cofounder?
======
mgav
Consider putting together and PRACTICING a terrific 3-4 minute pitch for tech
meetups that focuses mostly on (1) the problem or unmet need to address and
why it matters to people; (2) how you have TRULY validated (no BS - they'll
see right through it) that a SPECIFIC group of customers deeply wants to solve
the problem; and (3) how large that market opportunity is. At the end, ask the
audience for help finding a great tech lead/cofounder that is interested in
this problem/customer. Good luck!

------
brudgers
Build one by starting to code it up one's self?

Developers like to work with other developers. Becoming a developer will is
likely to help a person attract other developers. In terms of offers,
developers these days tend to have many opportunities to implement someone
else's business plan so learning to develop will make a person's business plan
stand out in a market filled with unimplemented ideas because it shows that
the person is committed to making their idea real no matter what it takes.

Good luck.

------
sharemywin
consumer app or Saas or game or Enterprise software? what industry? Maybe just
pitch it here?

